# quart of a mill a month



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So there is a person in my area that claims he is racking in 300k a month... I call B/S, that amount you would be doing 150-200 homes a month


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*off s/g*

By only doing work for s/g and msi etc.. I still call b/s


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

About 13k per business day if I can count fingers and toes.

Back when I still had youthful enthusiasm, we were working with all of the major nationals.
I came in the office one morning and my manager was really flustered trying to work the piles down on her desk. I offered to help so she gave me a stack.
I had run thru almost 50k worth of invoices for one client. Wow, I thought, maybe this is all worth the nervous breakdown afterall. I looked over at my manager who had started on a pile about 1/4th the size of the one she gave me.
"What's taking you so long slowpoke?" I asked. She looked at me and said "These aren't invoices. There are orders we haven't been paid for, have been shorted, or are still open on their end for pick a reason. Since I wasn't in the office that much I asked "For the year?" 
"Nope. For the month".
There were many reasons we quit the carpet baggers, but that day sticks in my mind as the beginning of the end.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So there is a person in my area that claims he is racking in 300k a month... I call B/S, that amount you would be doing 150-200 homes a month


I'm sure DuAll does twice that a month.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*sure does bud*

Not talking about duall bud!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Our best year was 7mm. 7 States coverage and 2 part time States. That amount of work in TODAYS PAY would prolly be 1mm. 

Can the gross be high? Sure
Is the net high? I think not.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Our best year was 7mm. 7 States coverage and 2 part time States. That amount of work in TODAYS PAY would prolly be 1mm.
> 
> Can the gross be high? Sure
> Is the net high? I think not.


That was my first thought upon reading this as well. Who cares if you do 10 million a month if you keep .00001% of that.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So there is a person in my area that claims he is racking in 300k a month... I call B/S, that amount you would be doing 150-200 homes a month



I love the guy in florida that is a member of NAMFS claiming he "makes" a million a year....doing work for a 2nd tier sub....

yeah $25 lawn cuts....


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

250k per month in this economy? No ****ing way.

I had the largest P&P in Colorado and our best years, I netted 250k per year. After 2010, the nationals started getting cute and I felt like I was making that much but the unpaid invoices, shorts, backcharges ate it up completely.

At the 2007 NAMFS conference, I met contractors that cut 35k plus lawns per month in the southern states like Florida. They were making bank, had corp boxes to football teams and such. I was such a yokel doing 30k per month in sales compared to them.

Todays economy there just isn't enough inventory to carve out that big of a profit. I'm surprised people are still hanging in this industry.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*foorhill*

that is where my thought is also.. My state they have 3 vendors in the metro area.. our metro area is maybe 3 mill? but the amount of work we did from 2008-2014 would have taken most of it..

even in my local paper the foreclosure section at one time was 13 pages.. now its just 1 page again.. 

I guess if you give your field Qc person money on the back side i guess you can get away with it. :vs_no_no_no:


----------

